# New Spooky Halloween Backdrops Now in the Shop!



## Jeremy (Oct 25, 2020)

Good evening everyone and I hope you are enjoying the start of our Halloween event so far! We now have some spooky Backdrops available for sale in the shop!

*Webweaver’s Domain, Dance of the Dead, Bloodlit Copse*











Webweaver's Domain and Dance of the Dead were created by @dizzy bone! Bloodlit Copse was created by @Vrisnem! These spooky backdrops appear behind your user information that's displayed with each of your posts and works in both desktop and mobile modes. They are being sold for *66 bells *each and will *last until November 5th*. This time they will all disappear on the 5th no matter when they were purchased. You can find them in the Backdrop section of our shop here.

In addition to these terrifying Backdrops, we are also now selling a limited-time Thread Title Style that works in The Woods only. Color any of your Woods thread titles to look this: *Your Thread Title*. You can find this item in the Addons section of the shop for *31 bells*. It will last for 11 days or until the Woods closes.

Enjoy! _...if you dare..._


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 25, 2020)

Hats off to @dizzy bone and @Vrisnem because these seriously turned out *so good*. 

The desire to keep this one is REAL.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Thank you @Vrisnem for letting my backdrop mostly match my native surroundings


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2020)

Omgggg, these are so great!  I love that backdrops are making a return.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 25, 2020)

Yes!!! Exactly what I wanted. Greatly appreciate the lower pricing too.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 25, 2020)

We are aware of Dance of the Dead and Bloodlit Copse not fully fading out at the bottom of longer posts, but we'll fix these soon!

Edit: Fixed, but please hard refresh if you still see it.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 25, 2020)

omg these are so good idk what to buy yet!!


----------



## Venn (Oct 25, 2020)

Ooo, love this! I didn't do the ones before, but I definitely wanted one for Halloween! I love it! (and the prices to xD)


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 25, 2020)

We have achieved full spook. Hope you all enjoy them.   

Thank you for your hard work on these *@dizzy bone *& *@Vrisnem *

and *@Jeremy* for setting them up!


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 25, 2020)

I lovveee these!! Thank you!!


----------



## Pyoopi (Oct 25, 2020)

Yay, these are fun!


----------



## lana. (Oct 25, 2020)

i love them sm  

they look wonderful!!


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 25, 2020)

Holy cow they're all so sexy!

I really don't know which to choose. Dance of the Dead would go with the Black/White theme I have going, but Bloodlit Corpse would match my lineup, maybe. Hmm, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Holy cow they're all so sexy!
> 
> I really don't know which to choose. Dance of the Dead would go with the Black/White theme I have going, but Bloodlit Corpse would match my lineup, maybe. Hmm, decisions, decisions.


Ooooh go with bloodlit copse the woods are the best

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020

And unlike Evwirt probably don’t have stuff that wants to eat you


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooooh go with bloodlit copse the woods are the best



Definitely agree with you on the woods being the best. 

Would be really cool if we could possibly preview the backdrops before buying them. Maybe something to think about in the future?
I suppose for now I can try to preview it by using F12 on my computer.


----------



## Aurita (Oct 25, 2020)

aaaahhh these are all so amazing! I finally decided on one and I love it so much


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks for adding these, all three look nice. I'm finding it difficult to decide between them.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 25, 2020)

oh I like these a lot


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Oct 25, 2020)

*looks at backdrops*
Me: SHUT UP AND TAKE MY-!!!!


> and will *last until November 5th*.


Me: ...oh.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 25, 2020)

These are all so beautiful!  I don't know which one to choose.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> These are all so beautiful!  I don't know which one to choose.


Choose my native habitat


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Choose my native habitat


I'm torn between that one and the webweaver's domain.  I like the black and white one too, but I think the other two match my current set up the best.


----------



## Asarena (Oct 25, 2020)

Well, I guess it's time for me to post some more to make 24 bells to buy the spider backdrop!


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 25, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> I'm torn between that one and the webweaver's domain.  I like the black and white one too, but I think the other two match my current set up the best.



Sorry for the really rushed photoshop job (couldn't get elements to work on the browser), but hope this helps you in deciding.



Spoiler: examples with bloodlit and webweaver


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 25, 2020)

This moon definitely fits in well with the Bloodlit Copse backdrop


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 25, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Sorry for the really rushed photoshop job (couldn't get elements to work on the browser), but hope this helps you in deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! That did help. The colors of the Webweaver match better so that's what I went with.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> Thank you so much! That did help. The colors of the Webweaver match better so that's what I went with.


Yea, I do have to admit that it does fit your theme better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 25, 2020)

I knew before I read the remainder of the post that Vrisnem was the one who designed the red bg. definitely reminded me of them right away.

I skipped out on a theme before but I really think I might go with the purple spider web bg. I love the color.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 25, 2020)

I really LOVE the spiderweb one and want it badly, but have so few TBT that I can't justify it if it's temporary considering there will be new collectibles coming out soon. I would buy it in a heartbeat if it lasted because, spiders/tarantulas! <3

EDIT: Thank you so so very much to the super sweet and kind, @lana. for the donation so I could get this amazing backdrop! I love it! You are awesome!   🕸


----------



## xTech (Oct 25, 2020)

All of these look amazing, but the gradient colours on the cobwebs in webweaver's domain are just...


----------



## milktae (Oct 25, 2020)

ah I love these sm!
glad the red one matches my theme :’)


----------



## lieryl (Oct 25, 2020)

ok i’ve missed these


----------



## Sara? (Oct 25, 2020)

Awe they look just adorable, thanks for the hard work of he team with the halloween events and so much more i feel  in such a halloween vibe, I  am just having a blast


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 25, 2020)

Bloodlit Copse? Don’t you mean Bloodlit Corpse?


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 25, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Bloodlit Copse? Don’t you mean Bloodlit Corpse?


A copse is a small cluster of trees.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> A copse is a small cluster of trees.


Then yea this isn’t exactly Evwirt then. Evwirt is a large thick tangle of trees. The backdrop still is epic


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 25, 2020)

Ahhh, I love these, but I'm so broke at the moment and I want to save my bells for collectibles and other things, so I think I'll pass, but just wanted to say these are sooo amazing!


----------



## Eureka (Oct 25, 2020)

These are incredibly awesome! Thank you so much to the makers and allowing us to use them


----------



## Pondo (Oct 25, 2020)

I caved and bought one even tho I rarely even post on the forums anymore


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm happy back drops came back. I was bummed when the last ones disappeared. I'm really enjoying the skeleton one. Me and @Oblivia are twinning 👁 👁


----------



## Vsmith (Oct 26, 2020)

These backdrops are awsome!! I love the spiderweb one!!


----------



## nightxshift (Oct 26, 2020)

Love them all


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 26, 2020)

I really want to test the blood one alass I'm broke


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I really want to test the blood one alass I'm broke



This is how it would kind of look. Just with lighter colored font for the stuff under your usename.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 26, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> This is how it would kind of look. Just with lighter colored font for the stuff under your usename.
> View attachment 329421


Oh wow! I didn't even ask for that! Oh yeah that looks way spookier than what I have now,, I love that! Thank you for the reference!


----------



## Milleram (Oct 26, 2020)

Ooh, these are really nice! I think I might save up for the Webweaver's Domain.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 26, 2020)

I am happy to see the backdrops make a return and weren't only a 1 time thing during the TBT 2020 Fair  Bloodlit Copse gives me major Resident Evil 4 vibes~ 

Thank you staff!!  I love the backdrops and hope to see lots more variety for future events!


----------



## Pintuition (Oct 26, 2020)

I loved the fair backgrounds so I jumped at the chance for another one! Hoping these will become a regular fixture for events in the future!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 26, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> I loved the fair backgrounds so I jumped at the chance for another one! Hoping these will become a regular fixture for events in the future!


Couldn't agree more with you!


----------



## Mikaiah (Oct 26, 2020)

omgg yessss i love these


----------



## Valzed (Oct 26, 2020)

OMG! I love all 3 of these! I can't decide which one to get! Can we buy all 3 and rotate out? (I'm joking. I know that's not an option.) Seriously though, I'm having a heckin' hard time deciding which one to get. Thank you @dizzy bone & @Vrisnem for these fang-tastic backgrounds!

EDIT: I went with the Bloodlit Copse. I just thought it would look good with my avatar and lineup.


----------



## Crash (Oct 26, 2020)

i somehow forgot about backdrops already, i'm so excited for these new ones! now i've doubled my skeleton aesthetic :')


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Oct 26, 2020)

I can't decide between the woods or the skeletons  skeletons obviously work better with my signature but I love the dark tones in the woods...... opinions, anyone?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 26, 2020)

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> I can't decide between the woods or the skeletons  skeletons obviously work better with my signature but I love the dark tones in the woods...... opinions, anyone?


Y’all’s know my biases...go with the woods!


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Oct 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Y’all’s know my biases...go with the woods!


The woods....... not dangerous at all.... 👁👁

in all seriousness they do have very tim burton-esque colors


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 26, 2020)

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> The woods....... not dangerous at all.... 👁👁
> 
> in all seriousness they do have very tim burton-esque colors


Yea...it’s not like woods like Evwirt aren’t hiding bad creatures...plus there’s pine cones galore


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 26, 2020)

These are awesome, thank you!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 26, 2020)

Oh h e c k yeah I like this


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 26, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Oh h e c k yeah I like this


Oh hecc of course you do


----------



## oak (Oct 26, 2020)

Heck yeah spooky skeletons!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 26, 2020)

I need the blood copse one hhh


----------



## cornimer (Oct 26, 2020)

Yay more backdrops! I wrote a "book" about dancing skeletons when I was 9 so naturally that was my choice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 26, 2020)

cornimer said:


> Yay more backdrops! I wrote a "book" about dancing skeletons when I was 9 so naturally that was my choice


Is it weird that I want to read it lmao


----------



## cornimer (Oct 26, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Is it weird that I want to read it lmao


Here's your preview:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 26, 2020)

cornimer said:


> Here's your preview:


Wait I didn't expect you to still have it, that's amazing


----------



## John Wick (Oct 26, 2020)

They look nice, but it messes with my vision.
I can't see the user info for who is posting.
If the text was white/inverted, it would be great!

It's an ocular thing I have.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 26, 2020)

I friggin love these; I'm glad I could finally snag one for once!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 26, 2020)

I'd get a backdrop if they didn't disappear.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 26, 2020)

Just wanted to say thanks to @lana. for the bells. This backdrop is soo cool! Thank you!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't normally dig the backdrops, but I really couldn't pass this one up...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 27, 2020)

these look great!


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2020)

whoa mama this backdrop is NICE


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 27, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I am happy to see the backdrops make a return and weren't only a 1 time thing during the TBT 2020 Fair  Bloodlit Copse gives me major Resident Evil 4 vibes~
> 
> Thank you staff!!  I love the backdrops and hope to see lots more variety for future events!



It gives me the same vibes as well . I wasn’t sure whether to buy one or not since I haven’t been posting as much lately. i was leaning towards the spider one because I love purple (i just hate bugs and spiders >< and real webs). But, now I’m considering Bloodlit Corpse too.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2020)

Glad to see that these have been so well-received!  




Your Local Wild Child said:


> Thank you @Vrisnem for letting my backdrop mostly match my native surroundings


I had a feeling you would like that one!



xSuperMario64x said:


> I knew before I read the remainder of the post that Vrisnem was the one who designed the red bg. definitely reminded me of them right away.


Resident goth mod reporting in.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

Wait Vris made the red one? Ah now that makes more sense it does have Vris vibes


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 28, 2020)

Great job guys!!!!


----------



## Mick (Oct 28, 2020)

They look fantastic! Glad to have them around again!


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 30, 2020)

Looking good


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 30, 2020)

how much do i need to donate on ko-fi to keep this skin


----------



## Horus (Oct 30, 2020)

Tom said:


> how much do i need to donate on ko-fi to keep this skin


Additionally, how much do i need to donate on ko-fi to keep this forum theme


----------



## chocopug (Oct 31, 2020)

Yay backdrops! They look great


----------

